# Best ddr3 for a evga 790i.Please help me find it.



## Liketokite (Mar 23, 2008)

:smile:I am purchasing the evga 790i ultra mobo.I keep hearing only certain brands of ddr3 ram will wotk with it or big problems.I hate the thought if even paying those prices for ddr3 but i have no choice with that board.I would go with another board but im trying to look to the future as much as possible for this build as i will not be able to build again for quite some time as the wife will bobbit me.LOL.:[ I wish the board would accept ddr2 as it would probably perform better right now and later on use ddr3 as more gaming needs can use it.I hear the latency is so high on ddr3:[ I can not find a chart for the board and suggested ram anywhere.I have looked at other boards that accept both ddr2 and 3 but they only have one pcie 16 2.0 slot and later on when the prices drop i may install another 9800gx2 1 gb just for the heck of it.If anyone knows of or owns of these boards could you please tell me your configurations.Sorry for such a long thread.You guys and gals are so helpful.God Bless.RB:smile:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would not build with a DDR3 only board right now .......... major waste of $$$$$ and slower than DDR2


would be better off doing with cheaper board for now and upgrade later, the money you save by not buying ddr3 will take the pain out of motherboard upgrade later


actually until a processor is released that really makes some performance improvements while using ddr3 .......... it will stay a lame horse for quite awhile


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I tend to agree with you as usual Linderman.

I think DDR3 does have a place in the market but it is not for the average user who just wants to plug a system together and run it.

BUT if you are prepared to spend the money and time you can build a system that will overclock to heights you only dream of.

I think we may have touched on that point in a thread somewhere that DDR3 only really comes in to it's own when overclocking

The whole point really comes down to money V'S Performance and where you are willing to take your system

It is only a matter of time that ddr3 will be main stream

I love your practical approach to things Linderman and it's what makes your contribution to this forum priceless ray:


----------



## 47thRoniN (Nov 19, 2008)

I have this board in my rig with two gigs of Cellshock RAM, my system works faster than it did with ddr2 on a 780i board but sayin that i've OC'ed the hell out of my CPU and RAM [details in my signature].
overall a great board if your gonna overclock but need SLi, not really for the weekend user.


----------

